# 2013 Spring 2Cool fish fry at Duke's on Lake Livingston



## Kickapoo Duke

We're setting the date for April 20th. Everyone is welcome. I'll post directions as we get close to the date, but it's in Onalaska on beautiful Lake Livingston. 
All you need to bring is lawn chairs and your beverage. If you want to bring food, that's great but don't feel obligated, we always have more than enough. The important thing is for you and your family to be here with an appetite and maybe a story to tell. (Although there's always plenty of those too, especially if you're sitting anywhere near Shadslinger or Lone Eagle!!!!)
Cooks usually arrive around 10:00 and we eat around 1:00.


----------



## Sunbeam

YEA!!!!!!It's Banana Puddin' Time.


----------



## shadslinger

I am going to relegate myself to extreme story teller, and retire from cooking.
I have been stocking up on cat fish as I catch them, trimming them down to white meat and freezing in water, so they should be excellent for someone else to cook!


----------



## markbrumbaugh

Well shucks, I'll be out of the country that date. Have a great ff.


----------



## chucktx

i should be able to make it......will bring some jalepeno squares


----------



## Magnolia

Ive been reading about this fish fry for several years and not been able to make it....
so gonna try to make this one so I can meet everyone..........


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Hope you make it Magnolia, that's why we have it, so everyone can meet each other and make new friends.


----------



## shadslinger

There are a lot of new folks on the freshwater board and I hope to meet them at the spring fish fry.
So you new comers chime in here and let Duke know if your coming, and that way I will know how many cat fish to catch.


----------



## FISHROADIE

I am going miss it again these darn rock bands spoil all my fun. You guys have fun for me and tell some good lies I mean fish stories.


----------



## poohbear

Duke me and the honey will try to make it and see if I can get Sam & Sandy to go. If it's a busy weekend they're probably gonna be busy.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Sounds good poohbear, I've already invinted Sam and Sandy and hopefully they'll be able to make it.


----------



## RAMROD1

OK I work a 14-14 schedule but have some control over it, my normally hitch will end on the 21st but am 75% sure I will be able to cut it by two days and come home that Friday, so bar any emergency's at work you can count me my wife and baby boy in. We are new to the area and will be at the camp all next week for spring break. We are really looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## shadslinger

Great, it's looking like a lot of new folks to the freshwater board are making plans to come. The pages are rolling now pretty quick with all of the new posters and it's good to see so much interest in 2cool.
The white bass are drawing the most interest right now, being they are going wild from the south end of the lake to the LND.
Keep the reports coming and make plans for the spring fish fry.
FISHROADIE we will make sure we eat a good size portion of naana pudding just for you.


----------



## OrangeS30

My dad and I need to make it to one of these events...


----------



## dnix

Im planning on being there


----------



## D-I-A

I'll try to make it up there for the fish fry, it sounds like a good time.


----------



## chucktx

it IS a good time!!!!!!!


----------



## scott2h2

I plan to be there. Maybe bring my daughter and her husband.


----------



## hopn

Can I make it your house by water?  I want to bring my jet ski out for a spin. 14 miles from south side of lake at high speed is a fun ride.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Absolutely Hopn, just following the Kickapoo Creek channel , go under the 190 bridge, make the "s" turn and I'm right on your left. Or you can put in by my house, run the creek and beach or tie up at the bulkhead.


----------



## Bobcat

We'll be able to make it this time. I'll come early and help with the cooking too. Loy - if we don't have enough fish, we can make a run to Robbie's and load up. The cats should be coming into the shallows soon.


----------



## sasquatch

I've been "dry docked" here at the house for the last year or so with work etc.... But I am getting the boat ready to hit the water and coming out and meeting some of you guys would be a great way to get started.


----------



## whsalum

I've spent many,many hours up Kickapoo but never met any of the locals except for my brothr-in-law who is a retired guide up there.This seems like it would be a lot of fun especially since I'm considering moving up there when I retire.


----------



## shadslinger

Bobcat said:


> We'll be able to make it this time. I'll come early and help with the cooking too. Loy - if we don't have enough fish, we can make a run to Robbie's and load up. The cats should be coming into the shallows soon.


Good, as I just let 4 big bags of cat fish fillets walk out of the door.
Thanks, and I will be doing some more drifting and cat fishing the bulkheads here when the action starts.


----------



## whackmaster

I will be there...I will help with cooking if I am needed...


----------



## don77

whos all wellcome to come


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Its open to anyone, especially 2coolers


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I was talking to some of the "powers that be" and we thought we'd start incorporating a kinda swamp meet/fishing show into the fish fry. If you've got any fishing gear--rods, reels, lures or anything your want to trade or sell, bring it on by. Got a boat for sale? Bring it by; if someone is interested, the launch is right here and they can check it out. Bring your business cards and we'll set them out, you never know; 2coolers may be looking for someone in your line of work.


----------



## don77

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Its open to anyone, especially 2coolers


wheres it at


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Don, it's at my house in Yaupon Cove. I'll be posting directions the week of the fry


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Three and a half weeks until the fish fry, so let's start talkng it up and get as many people to show up as we can. Always a good time!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It

This sounds like a great time. It's marked on my calendar! Can we bring a side dish if our *ahem* umm, fishing is kinda slow? Does a bank caught fish count as double? I know, I know... it's a low estimate. Should be like quadruple or something. Heh.


----------



## superadd

This is awesome you guys do this, I have not been to a good ole fish fry in years


----------



## troutless

Its sounds like alot of fun and works for you guys. I'll try to make it so I can meet you guys.


----------



## pYr8

Looks like I'll be in town for a change, looking forward to meetin y'all. What do we need for side dishes?


----------



## SetDaHook

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I was talking to some of the "powers that be" and we thought we'd start incorporating a kinda swamp meet/fishing show into the fish fry. If you've got any fishing gear--rods, reels, lures or anything your want to trade or sell, bring it on by. Got a boat for sale? Bring it by; if someone is interested, the launch is right here and they can check it out. *Bring your business cards and we'll set them out, you never know; 2coolers may be looking for someone in your line of work*.


Hey Duke...does that mean that Melissa can set out her ReMax cards?? Just kidding...couldn't resist...h:


----------



## creeker

Duke - count me in. Lookiing forward to it! Let me know if you need me to bring fish.


----------



## essayons75

Awe man, can't make this one. Youngest son has a swim meet.


----------



## hopn

I'll be there. May have to leave a little early as I have my ... 20th year high school reunion to attend.


----------



## Sunbeam

So what is the latest on having a swap meet table? I have about a dozen R&R and three tackle boxes for of stuff to get rid of at a fair price.


----------



## Sunbeam

*No life*

I just note that this is my 8101 post. That is a little over 2000 a year since joining the forum.
Not a record when you see the count on some of the plank holders especially on TTBM. But enough to realize I need to get a life.
What is the old saying,.... "Those that can...do. Those that can't...post on fishing forums."

I think I'll cut down by 50%. So every time you read a post from me you will know there was one that got the delete key...<G>


----------



## chucktx

no deleting!!!!!!!!!!!! i love your posts...such in site!!! such wisdom!!!! such b.s.!!!!!!! lol lol lol


----------



## big-john

Sunbeam said:


> I just note that this is my 8101 post. That is a little over 2000 a year since joining the forum.
> Not a record when you see the count on some of the plank holders especially on TTBM. But enough to realize I need to get a life.
> What is the old saying,.... "Those that can...do. Those that can't...post on fishing forums."
> 
> I think I'll cut down by 50%. So every time you read a post from me you will know there was one that got the delete key...<G>


Lol..I hope you don't cut down on your post numbers and you making a post to tell us you wont be posting as much gives me good reason to be hopeful in that area.:tongue:


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Bring your stuff on, Sunbeam. We'll have something set up for selling or trading


----------



## lx22f/c

Rumor has it that MegaFish is gonna auction off some highly sought after gps coordinates!!! He may have lost the smackdown but i bet he wins the war!!! Lol


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Sunbeam

Speaking of coordinates.
I am one of the few who knows the location of the mystical Striper City.
But my lips are sealed like a steel trap.
I don't nor believe they could be loosened by even a bottle of Old No.7. Well, it certainly would have to be the old original stuff.


----------



## Roosters Tackle

Hey guys,
Hope to make it. Fairly new the area and am looking to meeting everyone on the forum. 
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Sunbeam said:


> Speaking of coordinates.
> I am one of the few who knows the location of the mystical Striper City.
> But my lips are sealed like a steel trap.
> I don't nor believe they could be loosened by even a bottle of Old No.7. Well, it certainly would have to be the old original stuff.


Hint?

I am currently in search of an original gallon of the Old No. 7 :doowapsta


----------



## lx22f/c

I will help cook again. We will need another cook or two. Grady you up to it again?
We will need a couple of people to prep the fish so all the cooks have to do is fry.
Duke what about oil?
I know shadslingers has enough catfish to feed a large army.
Hushpuppies?
French frys?
Lets get this rolling!!!
Everybody start signing up!!! 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## big-john

I've missed the last two , I'm really going to try to make this one and bring a couple homemade deserts ...I love to cook but I'm not a good fryer and I'm clumsy,so I'll avoid the hot oil...I'd be glad to help in another way.


----------



## coreyltexas

I plan on coming if you need oil let me know i'd be willing to buy. PM me and we could work out a way to get it you a lil early other than the day of the ff.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Git$um

It may turn out that I can attend because unless Village Creek comes up, we are going to postpone our canoe trip. if I can make it, I will be happy to help in any way.


----------



## Reel Fowlers

I'll be at the Big Bass Splash...:bluefish:


----------



## whackmaster

lx22f/c said:


> I will help cook again. We will need another cook or two. Grady you up to it again?
> We will need a couple of people to prep the fish so all the cooks have to do is fry.
> Duke what about oil?
> I know shadslingers has enough catfish to feed a large army.
> Hushpuppies?
> French frys?
> Lets get this rolling!!!
> Everybody start signing up!!!
> 
> Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


Robert, unless some thing changes, I don't think I am going to make it. Our son is coming home from his deployment and we have to take his truck back to him in Oklahoma that weekend...I just found this out yesterday..


----------



## lx22f/c

whackmaster said:


> Robert, unless some thing changes, I don't think I am going to make it. Our son is coming home from his deployment and we have to take his truck back to him in Oklahoma that weekend...I just found this out yesterday..


Grady no problem enjoy the time with your son.

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## shadslinger

Last count is 6 one gallon zip locks of cat fish fillets. Do i have to make myself go fishing for more? Ouch, my arm!


----------



## lx22f/c

shadslinger said:


> Last count is 6 one gallon zip locks of cat fish fillets. Do i have to make myself go fishing for more? Ouch, my arm!


Lol i hope Pet Spoon brings that much crappie.

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## chucktx

i will bring jalepeno squares and a dessert........


----------



## family affair

cool will be there


----------



## Danny O

lx22f/c said:


> Lol i hope Pet Spoon brings that much crappie.


Too much pressure, Rob!


----------



## Lakelearner

I am planning on being there, looking forward to hearing the fishing stories.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

My GF and I will be there. Any coonarse side dish requests? 

Duke, do y'all have name tag stickers? If not would u like me to pick some up? Might be a goos way to identify everyone.


----------



## shadslinger

Dirty rice


----------



## Sunbeam

Amen....dirty rice. I good the nanner puddin covered. Loy will bring the cat fish.


----------



## fy0834

Will be out of country... But would love to attend. I am still your neighbor to the North.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Dirty rice is one of my specialties. Will do.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Name tags would be great. We tried some one year but they did not stick very well and it was a waste of time. So if you get some make sure they have good stickum!!!
Anyone bringing french frys, hushpuppies, cocktail sauce, tarter sauce, paper goods, sliced oniions, ketchup, fish fry mix. Always need the basics. Someone claim them so we'll be sure to have them and so everyone won't bring the same thing.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Directions to fish fry:

Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone: 936-239-8500
If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459.

Stay on 3459 about .7 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water 

If you are coming by boat: from the main lake, come under the 190 bridge at Kickapoo Creek, make the "S" turn, you'll see a light colored barn shaped house on the point on your left; my house is two houses to the left of that one, go all the way down to the barn house and turn left in close to it's boathouse, stay close to the boathouses and go slow, it tends to be pretty shallow. My house is just before the boatramp on the right.


----------



## lx22f/c

Bobcat said:


> We'll be able to make it this time. I'll come early and help with the cooking too. Loy - if we don't have enough fish, we can make a run to Robbie's and load up. The cats should be coming into the shallows soon.


Bobcat you still up for helping on cooking? I could use one more if you can. 
Still need a couple of people to help with the prep.

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Bobcat

Yes - I will help cook and/or prep. Let me know what time to show up and what to bring.


----------



## lx22f/c

Bobcat said:


> Yes - I will help cook and/or prep. Let me know what time to show up and what to bring.


10 am you can sign up on above items that you would like to bring.
I got the fish fry mix and serving trays and foil for the fish.
Duke how bout oil?

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Bobcat

I'll bring some remoulade and red sauce for the fish. Bob and I will both be there at 10 am. We can fry or prep fish. Should we bring our 8' table too? Looking forward to it. We've been out with Loy fishing a few times, but have never made it to the fish fry. Looking forward to the swap meet too.


----------



## lx22f/c

Thanks Bobcat for helping!!!
You wont need your table duke has plenty!!! See you at 10


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## shadslinger

A head count would be good as this is shaping up to be a big FF. I wanna make sure we have plenty of fish.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

have a ketchup supply and I have access to plenty of ice
My sister and B-I-L are coming, so is Crystal; also some recent clients that are fishing enthusiasts--Lots of worlds colliding here!!!


----------



## Git$um

Debbie and I will be there. We will arrive with Robert so we can help cook, prep or whatever is needed. Since Robert said the fish is covered, we will do a desert dish or two.


----------



## lx22f/c

shadslinger said:


> A head count would be good as this is shaping up to be a big FF. I wanna make sure we have plenty of fish.


You might want to hit that favorite pier of yours a couple more times
Lol...

Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Piper Pacer

All, I would like to help in any way that I can with this FF. Please let me know what I can buy and/or what I can do to help. 
I'm looking forward to another great FF. 
Dennis


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Someone could start a poll with numbers and everyone could check the box with how many people they are bringing. Unless some one has time to comb through all the posts.


----------



## big-john

I'd be willing to help with any grunt labor that is needed.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Here's what I have so far:
Sunbeam--Nanner Puddin
Shadslinger--fish
Chuck Tx--jalapeno squares, desert
big-john--deserts
coreyltexas--oil
Fishin'soldier--dirty rice
Bobcat--red sauce & remoulade
Get$um--desert
Me--oil, ketchup, tables, ice I have two fryers

Cooks--lx22f/c, Bobcat, Git$sum

Still need someone to sign up for 
fries
hushpuppies
coleslaw
plates
utensils

If you are signed up for something and something comes up and you can't make it, be sure to let us know so we can fill in.


----------



## GT11

Do you have a rough count on people?

I will pick up Fries, paper plates and utensils


----------



## lx22f/c

I got the cole slaw and serving trays for the fish and fry's and so on... 
I got the fish fry mix also...
Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## shadslinger

so the head count is,.....drum roll.......?


----------



## Piper Pacer

Kickapoo Duke, can you give me a call and let me know what to get? I'm not sure who's getting what and I would like to contribute. 
My cell number is 713-447-4015.


----------



## shadslinger

My guess is 83, ?


----------



## Git$um

83 people, wow, do we have name tags?


----------



## shadslinger

Somebody else guess, mine is based on nothing.


----------



## whsalum

I would love to come but I will be boiling crawfish at Northshore for my youngest sons graduation. What time will ya'll be tearing down,I may ride up in my boat when I get thru cookin.


----------



## scott2h2

Unfortunately, I am not going to be able to make it. I was really looking forward to attending this one. I have students that are going to compete in UIL regionals at Blinn College. I hope I can make the next one. Heather and I attended one last year. She had a great time and really enjoyed visiting with Mrs. Dousay. She wanted to come to the last one, but she was ill and we were not able to make it. I will be missing a great time with great food and great stories. If you can be there, go and enjoy. I am looking forward seeing pictures posted.


----------



## danmanfish

I will be there and will bring some more fries, tater tots and paper towels..


----------



## Piper Pacer

I'm going to bring 10 bags of hushpuppies. 

Dennis


----------



## Bobcat

OK -

My guess is around 40:
Creeker 1
troutless 1
hopn 1
dan man fish 1
bobcat 2
SS & Lee 4
Duke 2
lx22 2
gitsum 2
sunbeam 2
dnix 1
big john 1
corey l tx 1 
whsalum 1
whackmaster 1
chuck tx 1
fishn soldier 2
gt11 1
set da hook 2
piper pacer 2
lake learner 1
family affair 2
pet spoon 2
bankin on it 2
p4r8 1
sasquatch 1


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I can probably add 15-20 to that list between sister, brother in law, neighbors, clients etc.


----------



## lx22f/c

I can add 4 more kids to my 2 but the kids don't eat much. They focus on the french fry's and desserts. Oh wait thats me. Lol 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Piper Pacer said:


> I'm going to bring 10 bags of hushpuppies.
> 
> Dennis


Thanks Piper Pacer, that may be enough to last a couple of years!!!


----------



## troutlover

So what part of the lake is Dukes by the east side?


----------



## GT11

troutlover said:


> So what part of the lake is Dukes by the east side?


East side of the lake on Kickapoo creek, north of 190, just north of the "S" curve, on the left, between the bright green house and the boat ramp in Yaupon Cove.


----------



## berger1b

I had to wait until the last minute to make sure my wife was available so I apologize for the late notice. We will be there and looking forward to meeting everyone. 
Duke, can you tell me what else you might need so we can bring it? Otherwise we'll put together a dish or desert.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

Have a great one folks. Some day I will make it. Got my Mom settled and ok in the extended care facility, and heading to South America, Galapagos for a month.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Someone could bring a relish tray, like pickles and cut up onions, also tarter sauce


----------



## berger1b

We will bring a relish tray. I had seen where someone else earlier had said they would bring tartar sauce but we can bring more.


----------



## cleve68

If one were to come Via Lake are there room to jump ashore,


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Yes, you can tie up to the bulkhead at the boatramp next door or tie up to my dock. Might want to bring some bumpers, or I have a few if you need them.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Git$um said:


> 83 people, wow, do we have name tags?


I am trying to get some name tags.


----------



## big-john

I'm still planing on trying to come but atm I can't even stand up strait. I hurt my back somehow but it is probably just a muscle problem.It was fine when I went to bed last night but this morning it hurts. Hopefully by Sat. it'll be Ok.


----------



## Roosters Tackle

Hey guys,
I hope to able to be there as well. Now, please forgive my ignorance. But, what time does the shindig start?
Mitch "Rooster" Parker


----------



## GT11

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Cooks usually arrive around 10:00 and we eat around 1:00.


Lunch time....


----------



## Roosters Tackle

GT,
Thanks for the information.


----------



## cleve68

83 peeps Wow this is a Event! I think Kickapoo Duke and all the fine people thats helping put all this together Are Class acts. I have seen a few of you on the water from time to time and it's great to be able to meet and have a great time.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I think Shadslinger pulled that 83 number out of his --------er, hat. However, it would be ok if we had that many--be sure to bring lawn chairs and beverage.


----------



## shadslinger

So, 63 people?


----------



## stickman

Dang 2nd year in a row that I have to miss! One day I will get to me others on here besides the great SS. One and all be safe.


----------



## big-john

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I think Shadslinger pulled that 83 number out of his --------er, hat. However, it would be ok if we had that many--be sure to bring lawn chairs and beverage.


If its going to be that many people you might want to have someone bring a plunger and a plumbing snake! lol


----------



## HAYWIREZ

Add 3 more,we'll bring a dish -wife hasn't decided what yet.
I'll need to get directions, will be coming from Scenic Loop like Indian Hills area


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Directions are on page 7 of the thread--and it'll be good to meet you guys


----------



## HAYWIREZ

Thanks looking forward to meeting everybody too


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Thanks for accepting us as 'late repliers'! Look forward to meeting everybody now that we live in Onalaska!!

We will bring a side dish of some kind and a dessert...

See you soon,

Marsha (MrsTroutsnot)


----------



## superadd

My dad will be flying in tomorrow so I plan on bringing him. I need to bring anything? Maybe stuff to make some of my famous hush puppies?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

superadd, whatever you want to bring will be fine; or bring nothing but lawn chairs and that's fine too. If you bring you hushpuppie mix it might save time to have it already mixed up and ready to cook.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

When it's in the 30s bright and early Saturday morning, I hope everyone remembers who said this when we started to schedule this fish fry:

"According to my almanac the 20th of April is the best day of the year.
The puddin' trees are full of fruit; the bananas are plentiful. 
That gives our fish suppliers about 60 days to stock up on some nice catfish so we don't have to eat those freezer burned white bass from 2012.
Also it will be a beautiful balmy day with bright skies and a mild zephyr of a breeze.
The following post will be full of suggestion for other days but they are wrong. "


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Kickapoo Duke said:


> When it's in the 30s bright and early Saturday morning, I hope everyone remembers who said this when we started to schedule this fish fry:
> 
> "According to my almanac the 20th of April is the best day of the year.
> The puddin' trees are full of fruit; the bananas are plentiful.
> That gives our fish suppliers about 60 days to stock up on some nice catfish so we don't have to eat those freezer burned white bass from 2012.
> Also it will be a beautiful balmy day with bright skies and a mild zephyr of a breeze.
> The following post will be full of suggestion for other days but they are wrong. "


It should warm up nice by the time We show up around noon. :biggrin:


----------



## chucktx

any day you can spend with friends and break bread HAS to be a great day..........no matter what!!!!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Someone might bring a backup propane tank


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Got 100 paper name tags that stick on clothing and sharpie. I have a propane tank about 3/4 full will bring it just in case.


----------



## Fishon21

*Have Fun*

Hey Duke
Sorry, i will be a no show for tomorrow , Work is calling for my assistance.
You all have a good time
Terry:birthday2


----------



## fishinganimal

Well Sheriff the animal is in town for a change. PM me in the morning if there is something you need. Gonna do a little feechin early and hopefully have a good story to tell.


----------



## cleve68

I'll try to catch a fresh live crappie as I fish my way over.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Its time! Its time! Its time!! Forgot the propane tank darn! If anybody can bring a back up please do, as I am in route.


----------



## Bankin' On It

Sorry I couldn't make it. The wife woke up with a sore throat and her ears were itching. I don't want it so unless she rode in the the bed of the truck...heh. I'm sure it's better than passing it around out there too. Have fun! Take pics!


----------



## danmanfish

it was a great time and I enjoyed meeting all of you.. Thank you all and see you on the water.. I am pretty sure Hop will post pics tomorrow..


----------



## chucktx

i also had a great time!!!! thanks to all the cooks and a big kudo's to duke for hosting the event. i also promise to bring 3 trays of jalapeno squares next time!!!!!! lol lol


----------



## hopn

danmanfish said:


> it was a great time and I enjoyed meeting all of you.. Thank you all and see you on the water.. I am pretty sure Hop will post pics tomorrow..


What do you mean tomorrow? :-D It's already up. See link in the new thread I started.


----------



## danmanfish

hopn said:


> What do you mean tomorrow? :-D It's already up. See link in the new thread I started.


Hey you supposed to be the reunion by now.  thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## whsalum

Wish I could have been there.Cooked 140lbs of crawfish for a great bunch of college kids at Northshore today, I'll be there next year.


----------



## fishinganimal

We had a great time. Thank you Duke for hosting and hats off to the cooks and to all the folks that made the great desserts. Great to meet a lot of new 2coolers. See ya out there soon!!!


----------



## Reel Time

Wow! Biggest Fish Fry ever! I loved seeing all of my old friends and meeting all of the newer guys too. The cooks outdid themselves and all of the side dishes were fabulous! Thanks to all of those who make these fish frys happen and special thanks to Duke for being a gracious host again.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I enjoyed this event immensely! If I knew the rabbit woulda been such a big hit I would have brought other wild critter dishes. Thanks again Duke! You da man!

Really enjoyed your stories Sunbeam.


----------



## shanesdad

darn it i missed another one looks like i am going to start having to troll this page more lol sounds like yall had a blast....


----------



## Sunbeam

What a great fish fry. My hat is off the all of the volunteers that brought food, fish and labored over the hot stove to make it happen. 
A special thanks to the Sheriff of Kickapoo for allowing the gang to gather at the river.
Might add that it was just a might chilly early in the morning but turned out to be one of those Polk county Chamber of Commerce day. Glad y'all pick this date.
Thanks to all who suffered this old man's stories and treated me better than I probably deserve.
What a great bunch of friends we all have on the 2cool fresh water board.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Thanks for hosting Duke. I arrived too late to meet everyone, but I did get to meet a few and really enjoyed it! Now I see what I have missed before, and I plan to make future ones if they are held.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Glad you came Donald, it was nice to finally meet you. There will be future ones, the only thing uncertain is the exact date.


----------

